# 1979 Seiko Sq, Crown Broken By Jeweller?



## Geertsen86 (Aug 24, 2011)

I took my 1979 Seiko SQ with (8223 quartz movement) to a highly trusted (luxury) UK jeweller for a battery and strap replacement.

When I got home, I tried to set the time and date on the watch and when I turned the crown anti-clockwise it came off in my hand. It almost felt like it had unscrewed but looks as if the stem may have snapped too. I am still able to set the time if I turn the crown in a clockwise direction though.

*My question is, is it possible that the jeweller broke the crown while clanging the battery / strap, OR did the crown break at a VERY bad moment?*

Thank you.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

Highly unlikely that the jeweller would have done it as they would have had no need to remve the stem for a battery and strap change.


----------



## Geertsen86 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you for your reply Billtr96sn.

The watch has a screw back so could it have happened when the back was being unscrewed (in the vice for example)? Or is this unlikely too?

Thanks again.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

Once again, Unlikely, The screw back doesn't affect the movement at all, part from keeping dust and debris from it.


----------



## Geertsen86 (Aug 24, 2011)

I had the feeling that pressure may have been exerted on the crown while the back was being unscrewed as it is protruding from the watch case...??...Which contributed to the crown being separated from the stem.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

I suppose that could be a possibilty, does the stem show any sign of being bent?


----------



## Geertsen86 (Aug 24, 2011)

No it doesn't look bent really. There is a collar on the watch case where the crown/stem enters also and that looks fine too.

It doesn't look like there is any room to screw the crown back in which makes me think it's sheared off. There is about 3/4 of a millimetre of thread inside the crown itself i can see before there is a metal face which I assume is the end of the stem still inside??

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, the bit you can see is the remainder of the stem.

No need for the thanks, nice as they are, I just like helping where I can.


----------



## Geertsen86 (Aug 24, 2011)

Crown Photo

This is the best photo I could take of it.


----------



## Geertsen86 (Aug 24, 2011)

@ Billtr96sn

I have just noticed something VERY strange!! The watch in question is exactly the same model as you posted about here!...except it has a black face...!! I came across your listing when I searched for the watch model number on Google (and recognised your username). Very strange.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

From what you have said, I'd give the jeweller the benefit of the doubt, and say it's just bad timing. No reason to touch the crown to change the strap or battery, unless he set the time for you and was too heavy handed unscrewing it. However, I'd imagine the stem must have been at least corroded and on it's last legs anyway. Just one of those things mate.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

If you have trouble finding a new stem, you can have mine. They are very easy to remove and change over.


----------



## Geertsen86 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Billtr96sn,

That is an extremely kind offer!

I sent the watch to Seiko for repair and have just received it back un-repaired as Seiko no longer hold the parts for this model. I have also searched all over the internet for info (and parts) about the watch but like yourself, couldn't find anything. I have even looked to acquire the same watch second hand just to selvage the crown/stem. The watch is a hugely sentimental family piece so if you are willing to part with your crown/stem/watch then I would be very interested and highly grateful.

Thank you again for your kind offer.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

If you let me have your address I will post it on asap.


----------



## Geertsen86 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Billtr96sn,

This is unbelievably kind of you. As long as you are 100% sure you are happy to part with it. I couldn't have it for nothing and surely you would want some kind of payment for it?

I am very new to this forum and can't see how to send direct mail to you with my contact details.

Thank you.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

I see, well email me at m1.3hzj at gmail.com using @ instead of 'at' of course and no gaps.

If you really feel the need to pay then drop a couple of quid into a guide dog collection tin.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Is it a similar watch to this one, by any chance..?


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Geertsen86 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes it's quite similar. It is on a leather strap and has a 'day' aperture too. It is exactly the same as this one but the face colours are inverted (Black with white text/hands).


----------

